# Best value for money products



## j20nyh (Jun 14, 2015)

What's your best value for money product for detailers on a tight budget...

Valet Pro pH neutral snow foam at £5.95 a litre I don't think I'll buy anything else.


----------



## j20nyh (Jun 14, 2015)

Another for me is Autoglym - Bodywork shampoo at £8.94 a litre on eBay


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Autosmart G101 for me can be used light or heavy never fails, a close runner up is again Autosmart Evo1 a very cracking value for money polish different pads and you have a polish for most uses.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Angelwax snow foam, i`ve tried a lot of foams and this is the best by far. less than 20 quid for 5 litres.


----------



## j20nyh (Jun 14, 2015)

bradleymarky said:


> Angelwax snow foam, i`ve tried a lot of foams and this is the best by far. less than 20 quid for 5 litres.


Will order 5 litres of this next time around, that's great value for money!


----------



## j20nyh (Jun 14, 2015)

Edit: no I won't it's £7.95 for postage


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

j20nyh said:


> Edit: no I won't it's £7.95 for postage


That maybe the case, but I've only just finished the last 5ltrs I got over a year ago!

Plus a 5ltr container filled with liquid won't be £2 p&p.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I hate fast foam, just can't get on with it

Bilt hamber foam is £15 for 5l and easily the best cleaner / pre wash


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Obsession Wax Snow Foam, 5L is £40. 30ml per wash = 24p per wash, dilution rates make it extremely cost effective despite what appears an expensive initial price. 

Other candidates are both Fk1000p and Fk2685 Pink wax which are huge 412g tins for less than £20 each and performance of both are outstanding.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Kimo said:


> I hate fast foam, just can't get on with it


I think you must be the only person in the world Mr Kimo :lol:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Any of the Collinites, 845 being my favourite, brilliant looking wax, easy to apply,last ages thus a bottle lasts ages!


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Car Chem 1:1900 shampoo never many shampoos have such a good dilution ratio and will get a few washes from a 500ml bottle


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> I think you must be the only person in the world Mr Kimo :lol:


There were a few who didn't like it after the waxybox


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Can people please use common sense when wording their posts please. Also, contrary to the report we received, we will not and do not let this kind of thing slide.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Quite like finale, £28 or so for 5L gives it a good pricing too at £2.80 for 500ml. Peoe sometimes forget about it


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Bsd on euro parts when there is extra 10% off ends up at about £6.50 bottle.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Gyeon leather coating,its the cheapest coating i know.


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

BH snow foam
AG SRP
PEEK metal polish


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Bilt hamber surfex HD, megs hyperwash ,


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

BH Autowash, Carlack NSC, BH Double Speed-wax, Reload2015


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Carchem 1:1900 shampoo - not found anything better for the money.

PM TFR - Again, nothing I've used before at the same dilution rates works better than PM TFR.

AS Smart Wheels - Quality, dilutable, cheap effective wheel cleaner.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

kkd blizzard is very cheap when bought in 5ltrs, car chem shampoo, also like carpro perl as its concentrated


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

BH surfex


----------



## TVRStu (Oct 18, 2015)

Kimo said:


> I hate fast foam, just can't get on with it
> 
> Bilt hamber foam is £15 for 5l and easily the best cleaner / pre wash


Just taken delivery of my first 5 litres of this stuff - hoping it is as good value as I've read. To go with the >£600 Kranzle I had delivered today too :doublesho

Great service from Elite Car Care supplying both!


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

hufty said:


> bsd on euro parts when there is extra 10% off ends up at about £6.50 bottle.


+ 1. :thumb:


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Also extreme full effect wheel cleaner from ECP and on the same deal / price


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Angelwax H2Go last a few months between top ups, starts working at 35-40mph and the bottle lasts ages.


----------



## LewisB5 (Nov 7, 2014)

Car Shampoo: Carchem 1900:1
Car Wax: Poorboy's World Natty Paste Wax
Applicator pads: No-brand sponge pads from eBay or Amazon @ ~£1.50
Magic Sponges: eBay ~£3
Microfiber Towels: Paragon Microfibre Premium towels @ ~65p when you order a few of them (They compare to the AG red towel which are £6 for some reason)


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tesco's own car glass cleaner - -£1.50 

Soft99 King of Gloss - £20 - big tin!!


----------



## Rainey (Nov 5, 2014)

BH autofoam for me. Don't need much and at £15 for 5l will last ages. Plus works well through a pump sprayer so no need to by an expensive snow foam lance when starting out.:thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Megs#16


----------



## newshy.jn (Aug 9, 2015)

Megs 205


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Value for money very much depends on how you value your own time. 
If you value your time at £0.00 and dont mind constantly re-doing the same job then the cheaper products are perhaps best value, but more expensive products become better value when you cost your time, even modestly.

But if you really are skint and having to watch every penny, do you really need snow foam and its expensive kit ?


----------

